# Gypsy is with Casey now :(



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*http://http://www.germanshepherds.c...1-gsdloverii-s-gsds-picture12626-gypsy4x6.jpgTwo months after Casey. I am lost..... I have never felt pain like this in my life. Until we meet again. *
*Gypsy:rip:*
*2002 - Dec 30, 2011*


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

oh,i do understand you...
it is absolutely devastating.

may Gypsy rest in peace.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

"and a memory is all that is left for you now...you see your gypsy...", beautiful song, beautiful name, beautiful girl. i can so feel the pain in your words and i'm so very sorry for your great loss. 

rest in peace gypsy and casey, bless your hearts.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Gypsy and Casey.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

So utterly heartbreaking...I am so sorry for the loss of both of your companions. ((hugs to you from Ohio))


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Can somebody please post the pic of her. I can't get the **** thing to work. thanks
Its the first pic in my albumn.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-gsdloverii-s-gsds-picture12626-gypsy4x6.jpg


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Beautiful girl


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

so sorry for your loss..


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm sorry  It's never easy...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Gypsy. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you.
Maggi


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I am so sorry that Gypsy is gone now too - heartbreaking to lose two such special dogs so close to each other. So very sorry.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Courtney said:


> Beautiful girl


Thank you


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry. She was a pretty girl.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Gypsy was a beautiful dog. Rest in peace, Gypsy :angel:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, although your heart is breaking take consolance in the fact that you will see your precious babies again someday. For now they are running free at the bridge untill that special day. God Bless you and ease your pain. :rip::hugs:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry. RIP Gypsy and Casey.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## StryderPup (May 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your losses...RIP Gypsy and Casey.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I feel your pain.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

RIP Pretty girl....  
So sorry for your lost of both Casey & Gypsy.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am so sorry......


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OMG, I'm so so very sorry.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Big hugs and prayers from me to you.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Thank you guys.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry. What a lovely girl she was. My thoughts and prayers are with you during this awful time. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss! May peace find you soon. . .


----------

